# Mamiya 7 viewfinder/no viewfinder?



## mylifevictim (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been shooting an important project and shooting it in various ilford b/w films.  I use the 50mm lens but I do not own an external viewfinder.  I'm already into the project, which will last several years, and really don't want to stop using this beautiful camera.  Anywhoo, the problem..... The problem I'm having is that not all of my photos r coming out sharp, should I just invest the money into the new $399 external viewfinder, do you think it will help the situation.  I know there's a lot that can be affecting my "sharpness".  It's my first medium format camera.  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated!
Peace


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2012)

It seems that using the entire finder area is pretty close for the 50mm lens...

Mamiya 7 - 50mm Optical Viewfinder Framing


----------



## Helen B (Jan 11, 2012)

The add-on viewfinder will not help with sharpness. Can you tell what type of unsharpness predominates? Camera movement or wrong focus? Are there areas of sharpness? What shutter speeds are you using? What apertures? Are you using a tripod? Is the rangefinder calibrated correctly? Does the focus by rangefinder correspond with the distance marks on the lens, measured from the film plane?


----------



## mylifevictim (Jan 11, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> It seems that using the entire finder area is pretty close for the 50mm lens...
> 
> Mamiya 7 - 50mm Optical Viewfinder Framing



Thanks Derrel!  Yea I thought so too,  I think it's just the way I'm shooting it, the 50mm is a f/4.5 like nearly all the lenses for this camera, and shot in available lighting, typically sunrise or sunset time.  So most of the time I'm around 1/15-1/60 in speed.  Using films from iso50-3200.  Once I scan in my negs I'll get up a couple of shots and show u my troubles.  Thanks for your comment!


----------

